

Dunnnk – Beautiful Product Mockups on Demand - samatrouh
http://dunnnk.com

======
samatrouh
Hi everyone,

My name is Sam and I created Dunnnk to help other designers and developers
make their products and designs look beautiful for presentations or
production.

Creating the mockup generator to be as fast as it is was very challenging and
I'm happy to share a few juicy details if you guys and gals dig it.

I would love to get your feedback if possible. You can either email me
sam@dunnnk.com or hit me up on twitter @samatrouh.

Cheers, Sam

